# American slicing machine parts



## Ray1275 (Feb 24, 2019)

Acquired a model 22 meat slicer  used by my grandmother. Trying to find a parts manual or place where I can order a couple missing items such as drip tray, meat grabber, and a couple other items for the meat sliding tray. Any guidance is greatly appreciated. Thank you in persist of getting this model 22 back in working shape


----------



## kit s (Feb 24, 2019)

Ray
Try this site..https://butchersupplycompany.com/
Contact them, ask for Jim. He is knowledgeable in slicers and well they do have a lot of parts for old slicers. They repair a lot also.
kit


----------



## Meatman315 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi, My brother in law just gave me his grandfathers old meat slicer. It is an American  Slicing Machine, Co. It is amazing. I want to find a manual or possibly someone who can service it. I feel like it weighs about 75-100lbs. Its beautiful, It runs and the blade is very sharp. Here are some pictures if anyone can offer guidance.


----------

